# Need help with costume class!!



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you want to make or buy said costume?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If you have a cooler the right color you can use felt to make stripes or spots (if you pick something other than a tiger) or whatever.


----------



## Ilovemysedonajake (Aug 1, 2011)

I was hoping to make the costume to cut down on the cost but obviously buying paint or felt doesn't count. looking for any other costume ideas or pictures too?


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you thought of a pumpkin patch? The rider as the pumpkin and the horse as the vines and ground. If the horse is chestnut it's a bonus. The hemet could be painted orange.

Or of course melons of some sort if you wanted to do more of a summer theme.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

If you make him a tiger - paint some stripes with some horse make up and dress yourself up as a lion tamer...

I dressed my horse up as a majic carpet for my last fancy dress and I dressed up as a belly dancer....

the one before that I dressed up as bumble bee and dressed the horse up as a flower garden - Brought an old white sheet and painted flowers all over it - then put into her plaits flowers, and her tail etc


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

lol, i've always wanted to see a black ninja horse at a costume contest.... for tiger stripes your best bet would be paint, unless it happens to be warm and your horse will sweat.... then you'll have runny tiger splotches! If it's going to be cooler, try a cooler (lol) and paint stripes on it. You could also get a black cooler and cut out shapes and let your horse's red color be the base, and the black cooler the stripes. do you need a saddle?

Also, you need to be the "tamer" so maybe use part of a martingale or something as a "collar" You can add silver tinsel or pipe cleaners to it to make it look real. You could also attach teeth or stripes to the halter/bridle. Make sure you get your horse used to whatever costume you decide on... i've seen SO many poor horses forced into weird costumes and then spooking! I swear, costume class is the class most people fall off in, lol.

Good Luck!


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

oh yeah, last year i saw some super-hero ones... the horses had metallic slinkies ( i think blue and red for superman) decorated for the superhero, and the person was wearing a matching outfit/cape. The cape looked really cool!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Indigosblue said:


> i've seen SO many poor horses forced into weird costumes and then spooking! I swear, costume class is the class most people fall off in, lol.
> 
> Good Luck!



It took me a good week to desensitise my horse to my coin belt for my belly dancing costume... scare the beejesus out of the other horses though :twisted:


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I would really hesitate to put paint directly on a horse especially if you are showing in other classes. You could buy a tiger stripe slinky set. 

I saw one pair that did the horse as a cop and the handler as a prisoner. Way cute. They just put the cop hat, sun glasses, handcuffs etc on the horse. 

An fyi every year I manage a local halloween store. Be sure to shop these stores on their closeout day when you can get costumes for pennies on the dollar. I try to get some for friends that do costume class


----------



## Ali7 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Costume Idea*

If you are into show jumping, dress your horse as a jumping fence, and dress yourself as a horse


----------

